# Budgies and music



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

Just curious, does anyone else find that their budgie likes the kind of music you listen to (assuming you've listened to it around them a lot) more than other genres?

I listen to metal music and I've noticed that my Charlie is a lot more vocal and active whenever I have that on compared to when he's in the main room with the regular radio playing chart music. He still responds to it, but he tends to just sit quietly chatting rather than getting all excited, like he does with metal. That might just be because metal is louder and aggressive and he enjoys those kinds of sounds because he makes them when he's playing.

What do you think, do budgies have a discernible music taste?


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

My Sweetie loves fast fun dance-y music, cheerful sounding tunes. And the vacuum cleaner, haha!


----------



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

Oh yeah Charlie loves the vacuum cleaner too! I think he even does the sound, occasionally he'll go "VVVVVRRRRRRRR" for about 2 seconds and I'm sure that's what he's copying.


----------



## JuneBird (Jan 5, 2021)

June loves music. Songs with a nice frequently repeating melody get him very excited and sometimes he sings along in his little bird voice. The vacuum makes him happy too. If I want to calm him down I play Mozart for him. He will slowly tweet himself to sleep.💗🦜


----------



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

Yeah Charlie likes piano music. I usually put it on if he's stressed out or anything.


----------

